
Show HN: Beautiful gradients as placeholder images - tkidanu
https://gradientjoy.com/
======
tkidanu
Just put your image size (width x height) after our URL and you'll get a
colorful gradient image placeholder. Example:
[https://gradientjoy.com/300x200](https://gradientjoy.com/300x200)

